# Brighton Parking (yes i know! :facepalm:) vs train from Cardiff



## ddraig (May 27, 2012)

stupidly left getting train tickets too late and now price is almost £60 each for 2 singles.

obviously parking is a mare in Brighton which is fair enough but does anyone know of anywhere reasonable or even free in or near Brighton mid week?
Parking at the NCP is £25 for 24hrs

other option is to drive to Sarf London, park up for free and get the train to Brighton!
petrol would be about £50/£60 and the bridge to get home is £6

aaargh


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 27, 2012)

Most of Hanover (off Elm Grove or Islingword Rd) is still free to park and then you have about a 10 min walk to North Laines or a bus from Lewes Rd into central Brighton. Or park in the multistory at the marina & get a bus into central area.
Just don't try to park on the seafront as the Green Council just put the price up to 20 quid a day (and the machines only accept coins)


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2012)

cheers!


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2012)

Isn't there a park and ride scheme just outside Brighton?

eta
http://www.brighton-hove.gov.uk/index.cfm?request=c1000782


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2012)

ta
did think of that, says no overnight parking so would prob be a kerfuffle


----------



## bamalama (May 27, 2012)

ddraig said:


> ta
> did think of that, says no overnight parking so would prob be a kerfuffle


 If you go to the cranmer rd(ave?) area of hove,theres loads of residential streets where you can park all night no problem.It's about 15-20mins into brighton on the bus,or if ye walk to the seafront about 3/4 hr stroll into the town...hope this helps


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2012)

what about the station?

says over 6 hrs £10 on this one
http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/stations/sjp/BTN/objectvalues/1360-0000042.html
prob out of date
and that it is 24hr with no height restriction... 

and £11.50 here
http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/stations/btn/details.html



			
				nationalrail said:
			
		

> *Station Car Park - 600 spaces​*
> Monday-Friday 24 hours​Saturday 24 hours​Sunday 24 hours​£5.30 Daily - Sunday & Bank Holidays​*Charges:​*​£11.50 daily, £142 monthly, £336 three-monthly, £882 annually​


----------



## sim667 (May 28, 2012)

bamalama said:


> If you go to the cranmer rd(ave?) area of hove,theres loads of residential streets where you can park all night no problem.It's about 15-20mins into brighton on the bus,or if ye walk to the seafront about 3/4 hr stroll into the town...hope this helps


 
This is probably the best option.


----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2012)

ddraig said:


> stupidly left getting train tickets too late and now price is almost £60 each for 2 singles.


 


2 singles at £60 each ie £120 return for one person, or do you mean £60 per person for two people travelling using 2 singles each?

You can get an anytime return for £66


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2012)

the latter


----------

